# new member can anyone help



## RichS (Jun 3, 2015)

I need Transport HELP and or Advise
I am looking for a transport service to transport a HUNTER 285 from Corpus Christi area to Kansas City.

Does anyone know of a service in the Corpus Christi area?
Also does anyone know of a Sailboat trailer for sale for same sailboat.
LOA. 28.5'
Disp. 7400#
Beam 10.5'
Keel ht 5.5'
Min trailer capacity of 10,000#


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Assuming you've already tried this:

https://www.google.ca/webhp?sourcei...&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=Boat+Movers+Corpus+Christi


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Call House of Boats 361-729-9018 or 1-800-566-2253. They are located in rockport Tx about 45 miles north of Corpus on the ICW and the closest haul out facility at this time. You might also call the Corpus Christ Marina 361-826-3980. They may be able to refer you to a hauling service. They cannot haul you out right now as they do not have a travel lift.
If I can be of any help, send me a pm.
John


----------



## RichS (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks that's just what I was hoping for, someone familiar with the area and who to call. I will call tomorrow. Thanks again. I will let you know the outcome.


----------



## RichS (Jun 3, 2015)

Ok mates
I have located, purchased, a trailer for Mt Hunter 285 I hope to purchase. 
Yes you could say the "cart before the horse" and be right. The local lake requires all boats off the lake by Dec 1.
I have to have the trailer in order to hall out the boat as there are no chains or travel lifts on this lake. I don't want to get down to Dec 1 and still not have any way to get the boat out of the water. The trailer needs as little TLC but will clean up nicely. I have faith in the trailer for short trips n just not long distances yet.

Now I just need to find a transport for the Hunter 285 I like in VA to Blue Springs, Missouri. 

Thanks to all for the input on the boat transport from Corpus Christi but that deal is off.


----------



## RichS (Jun 3, 2015)

Oops please forgive the friking auto correct. I thought I caught all of them. 
Best Wishes for a pleasant sail.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

One thing you might consider is talking to a company like coyote logistics. While they aren't specific to the boating world, the have contacts with different transportation companies. They can help match up your location/needs with a company that can fulfill them. Just a thought.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## RichS (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks Chris for the input that's what makes this site so nice. 
I have had two different listings on uship and have gotten no responses. However uship keeps prompting me to pay for an upgrade to get better exposure. 
Thanks again
Rich


----------



## RichS (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

I would call Joule yacht transport and have them give you a quote. they have special rigs to haul boats and masts. they are one of the best and have trucks going all over the country. I would say it will cost about $6K to move that boat half way across the country. they are insured and if you do not use a hauling company that is insured to haul yachts, the boat insurance company will not write a rider for the boat during the move, Well, you can see where this is going. you could use a trailer but then you have to arrange all the permits in all the states.


----------

